

Vladimir Putin Opens Russian 'military Disneyland' Patriot Park - kmkm
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/16/vladimir-putin-opens-russian-military-disneyland-patriot-park

======
n15m0
That's the most Russian thing I can imagine

